

Intel may be pulling the plug on MeeGo - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/199679/intel-pulls-meego-plug

======
cgranade
And here we find one of the major advantages of open source development: their
efforts need not be lost, and that productivity need not be wasted. Instead,
there is now an opportunity for someone to stand up and continue making MeeGo
something awesome.

------
urlwolf
Well, I'm not surprised. I was in their AppUp event. We all got a meego tablet
(exopc). All people I know have installed a different OS on it. It was
prealpha, and most things didn't work. There was no point to develop for it.

